# Day or Night?



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I was just wondering if there are ever any decent sized catfish caught during the day? So far, we have only catfished at night. I was wondering what other peoples experiences were with daytime catfishing. Is it a waste of time? Better during certain seasons? 
Just curious.. and thanks ahead for your responses  
Marcia


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have caught my biggest cats in the daytime, during spring and fall..Summertime is very slow for daytime fishing..The fish below was caught at 2pm


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

flathunter

When you say daytime in the spring or fall......when do you think they will be bitting during the daytime again?

I lovs the Flats and am kinda new to them.

Thanks
<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Water temps must hit the mid 60's before I have much daytime luck..Possibly last week of september..It should peak in October..The above fish was caught oct-12th...This year I have not caught anything to speak of, day or night!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I caught my personal best a few weeks back during the daytime at our pond. I hear that channel cats bite just about anytime.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

i have landed 40 and 50 pound cats during the day mostly th e heat in the summer keeps me off the water more than the lack of hits and fish cought


----------

